# Smoked Lobster Tails?



## kubs

I am reletivly new to the smoking hobby and I had a question about smoking lobster tails.  I read a couple good threads on here about it but I an idea that I wanted to post.  Instead of basting the tail in butter while cooking, what if I put butter on the tails before I put them on the grill, then put a strip of bacon over it to keep it moist while cooking.  Is this a bad idea or does anyone think it will work?


----------



## rbranstner

I don't know why it wouldn't work. I have heard of many people actually inject theirs with sea salt water. I don't know if the bacon will do to much or not as you have the lobster shell so I don't know if it will get down into the meat at all.


----------



## kubs

I was planning on splitting the tail and then putting the bacon right on the meat. Sorry I forgot to add that.


----------



## SmokinAl

It sounds like a good idea, but the lobster will be done way before the bacon will be. If you like the bacon flavor in the tail, but don't want to eat the bacon then I think it would be a great combo. You may want to partially cook the bacon first if you want to eat the two together.


----------



## rbranstner

SmokinAl said:


> It sounds like a good idea, but the lobster will be done way before the bacon will be. If you like the bacon flavor in the tail, but don't want to eat the bacon then I think it would be a great combo. You may want to partially cook the bacon first if you want to eat the two together.




Good point Al.


----------



## kubs

SmokinAl said:


> It sounds like a good idea, but the lobster will be done way before the bacon will be. If you like the bacon flavor in the tail, but don't want to eat the bacon then I think it would be a great combo. You may want to partially cook the bacon first if you want to eat the two together.




Good point.  I guess I can either not eat the bacon, or finish it is a pan or oven when the tails are done.  Thanks guys!


----------



## kubs

Good point.  I guess if I want to eat it I can finish the bacon in a pan or oven when the tails are done.  Thanks guys!


----------



## mballi3011

Now I have done lobster a couple of times when I go up to New Jersey. I would smoke the whole "Live" lobster. just remember to take the rubber bands off. It sounds like you only have the tails if so I would just throw them on the way they are. You can split them but you don't have to. Then you can lay your bacon on them. You can always not eat the bacon. I really like to get the claws a good fish monger usually have some laying around. I just crack the claw shells and then smoke them for maybe 45 minutes and they are some of the best labster that you'll every have. Now smoke yours please don't forget the  Q-view


----------



## mballi3011

I have smoked lobster many times when I go up to New Jersey and can get some off the boats. It sounds like you only have the tails right. Now I wouldn't split the tails for they will dry out really quick. I would maybe pierce the underside membrane and them start smoking them soft side down for aout the first 10 minutes then flip and finish. So enjoy and please don't forget the Q-View


----------



## mdboatbum

I think you may be putting the cart before the horse. Lobster has it's own delicate, briney, buttery flavor. Smoking will enhance that flavor, but too much heavy smoke like hickory or mesquite, or the addition of heavy flavorings like bacon will completely obliterate the flavor. In addition to the difficulty in getting things done at the same time like Al pointed out, I fear you run the risk of losing the whole essence of the Maine ingredient here. (Get it? Maine ingredient...hahahaha) Unless you're located right on the coast and get lobster as easily and cheaply as most of us get chicken, I think you'd be better served by highlighting, rather than masking the flavor and texture of the lobster. I'd just split the bottom of the tail, then dunk the whole thing in drawn butter. Then I'd put it on the smoker shell down with apple wood at 250˚ and start checking it at 30 minutes. As soon as that meat starts to firm up and turn opaque, pull it. 

When I was working at a yacht club one summer, the chef decided to start serving whole Maine lobsters. Only trouble was, this was in crab country, and people were reluctant to order the lobster over their beloved crabcakes, so we had several cases per week of unsold live lobsters in the cooler. Since they don't keep real well, we did a LOT of experimenting, from grilling to smoking to salads, stews, bisque, fricasee, you name it. The general consensus after all this was that the best way to cook them was to boil them in seawater and serve them with drawn butter. Sometimes simplicity really is the only way to go.


----------



## kubs

Mdboatbum said:


> I think you may be putting the cart before the horse. Lobster has it's own delicate, briney, buttery flavor. Smoking will enhance that flavor, but too much heavy smoke like hickory or mesquite, or the addition of heavy flavorings like bacon will completely obliterate the flavor. In addition to the difficulty in getting things done at the same time like Al pointed out, I fear you run the risk of losing the whole essence of the Maine ingredient here. (Get it? Maine ingredient...hahahaha) Unless you're located right on the coast and get lobster as easily and cheaply as most of us get chicken, I think you'd be better served by highlighting, rather than masking the flavor and texture of the lobster. I'd just split the bottom of the tail, then dunk the whole thing in drawn butter. Then I'd put it on the smoker shell down with apple wood at 250˚ and start checking it at 30 minutes. As soon as that meat starts to firm up and turn opaque, pull it.
> 
> When I was working at a yacht club one summer, the chef decided to start serving whole Maine lobsters. Only trouble was, this was in crab country, and people were reluctant to order the lobster over their beloved crabcakes, so we had several cases per week of unsold live lobsters in the cooler. Since they don't keep real well, we did a LOT of experimenting, from grilling to smoking to salads, stews, bisque, fricasee, you name it. The general consensus after all this was that the best way to cook them was to boil them in seawater and serve them with drawn butter. Sometimes simplicity really is the only way to go.




You bring up several good points.  I am cooking them this weekend so I haven't done anything yet.  Will just dunking them in butter before smoking keep them from drying out while cooking? (That was my "Maine" concern and reason for using bacon).  I may just go that route and see.  Also, I have Jack Daniels barrel chips I was planning on using.  Still too harsh or will it be as good as a fruit or nut wood?


----------



## backsmokin

Kubs said:


> You bring up several good points.  I am cooking them this weekend so I haven't done anything yet.  Will just dunking them in butter before smoking keep them from drying out while cooking? (That was my "Maine" concern and reason for using bacon).  I may just go that route and see.  Also, I have Jack Daniels barrel chips I was planning on using.  Still too harsh or will it be as good as a fruit or nut wood?


I would think a sweet wood over the oak barrel chips. Have you considered injecting the lobster with either butter or EVOO?


----------

